# [Update] Eteindre l'ordi si emerge plante...(resolu)

## E11

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre   :Razz:  !

Je chercherais un moyen d'automatiquement éteindre mon ordi quand celui-ci plante lors de l'emerge d'un programme... (évidement que dans certaines conditions...)

En faite, j'update presque toujours pendant la nuit et il arrive malheureusement, que l'emerge plante... ce qui a pour effet que mon ordi ne fait plus rien... J'aimerais donc qu'il s'éteigne en attendant ma venue à son secours...  :Razz: 

Mais comment puis-je faire cela ? Y a-t-il une option que j'ai louper dans l'emerge ? Existe-t-il un petit script permettant cela ?

Merci de votre aide !!Last edited by E11 on Fri Jun 02, 2006 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NoZ

Un "emerge -uDNpv world || halt" pourrait sûrement marcher si portage renvoie autre chose

que 0 lorsqu'il plante... c'est donc à tester.

----------

## math_roc

ça marche, mais si tu veux qu'il s'eteigne parce qu'i ne fait plus rien, tu peux remlacer les || par un ;

dans ce cas, l'ordi s'éteint des que emerge a finit, réussit ou pas.

----------

## Enlight

ouais puis faut oublier le --resume au réallumage!

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ouais puis faut oublier le --resume au réallumage!

 

et prier pour qu'il n'y ait pas un fichier de config qui aurait du être mis à jour avant de redémarrer

(pam bidule chose)

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ouais puis faut oublier le --resume au réallumage!

 

Je crois que le resume marchera, il est stocké dans /var/portage, il n'y a pas de raisons qu'il disparaisse

----------

## titoucha

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   ouais puis faut oublier le --resume au réallumage! 
> 
> Je crois que le resume marchera, il est stocké dans /var/portage, il n'y a pas de raisons qu'il disparaisse

 

Oui le --resume reste, j'ai déjà testé.

----------

## E11

Cool, merci beaucoup !!

Je prends note et j'essaie ça dès ma prochaine update !!

Merci !

----------

## geekounet

Je tiens à plussoyer ce que dit blasserre :

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   ouais puis faut oublier le --resume au réallumage! 
> 
> et prier pour qu'il n'y ait pas un fichier de config qui aurait du être mis à jour avant de redémarrer
> 
> (pam bidule chose)

 

Rebooter après une mise à jour même imcomplète sans etc-update peut être dangeureux !

----------

## NoZ

C'est vrai... Laisse ton pc allumé, ce sera plus sage.

----------

## E11

Oui certes... mais en générale, je regardes toujours attentivement la liste des programmes à updater et je fais ceux que je trouve "à risque" au part avant...  :Wink: 

Et, je laisserais bien mon pc allumé, le problème c'est qu'il m'empeche de bien dormir   :Laughing:  alors bon... faut faire un choix   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  (faudrait que j'investisse dans un système un peu moins bruyant   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Il turisto

ou alors emerger le jour ...  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Oué mais la j'ai besoin de mon ordi  :Razz:  donc ce n'est pas une bonne solution...  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

J'essaye quand même de le faire quand je peux mais en général ce n'est pas possible...

----------

## Il turisto

emerge ne monopolise pas tellement le systeme.

sauf si tu as besoin de bcp de cpu.

----------

## E11

Ca ralenti quand même bien... c'est vrai que c'est encore raisonnable, mais j'aime avoir un ordi à 100% quand je l'utilise... donc je préfère qu'il travaille quand je ne suis pas là (càd que je ne suis pas dessus  :Razz: )

----------

## Il turisto

alors faut pas dormir  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Bah oui, mais si je dors pas, je suis devant l'ordi  :Razz:  (loool non je ne passe pas ma vie devant quand même  :Razz: )

 :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Oui certes... mais en générale, je regardes toujours attentivement la liste des programmes à updater et je fais ceux que je trouve "à risque" au part avant... 
> 
> Et, je laisserais bien mon pc allumé, le problème c'est qu'il m'empeche de bien dormir   alors bon... faut faire un choix    (faudrait que j'investisse dans un système un peu moins bruyant   )

 

Mais non, après un certain temps, tu t'habitues tellement au bruit que quand il tourne pas la nuit, t'arrives plus à t'endormir   :Very Happy: 

Soit disant passant, je bosse sur mon PC même quand il emerge. Mon système ne rale pas du tout. Par contre, l'emerge dure plus longtemps, surtout quand je regarde des films.

----------

## E11

Ah oui quand je regarde des films pourquoi pas ! 

Le problème aussi, c'est que je ne pense pas souvent à updater et donc ma liste est souvent très longue...   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ah, aussi une petite question... Y a-t-il un moyen de faire accélerer emerge -e world ? car je suis occupé à le faire pour cause d'update de gcc, et il me reste un peu plus de 500 paquets, et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est long...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

mmmhhh chahger de cpu?

faire du distcc?

----------

## xaviermiller

les emerge -e world sont rares, patiente le temps qu'il faut  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait... Jusqu'à ce que ce P***** ( :Laughing: ) de package mozilla qui foire :S

Le pire la dedans, c'est que je ne veux même pas l'avoir ! Il est juste une dépendance de mplayerplug-in... Mais qui est l'andouille qui va mettre ça dans les dépendances de mplayer ?!!!! Fin bref, après 300/600 packages d'emerge fait, retour a la case départ   :Evil or Very Mad: 

j'ai donc lancer cette fois-ci un emerge -e des paquets que je crois important en espérant que ça passe mieu...

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait... Jusqu'à ce que ce P***** () de package mozilla qui foire :S
> 
> Le pire la dedans, c'est que je ne veux même pas l'avoir ! Il est juste une dépendance de mplayerplug-in... Mais qui est l'andouille qui va mettre ça dans les dépendances de mplayer ?!!!! Fin bref, après 300/600 packages d'emerge fait, retour a la case départ  
> 
> j'ai donc lancer cette fois-ci un emerge -e des paquets que je crois important en espérant que ça passe mieu...

 

Pour reprendre l'emerge en sautant mozilla, tu peux faire emerge --resume --skipfirst.

Pour la dépendance, t'as la réponse dans l'ebuild :

```
gecko-sdk? ( net-libs/gecko-sdk )

        !gecko-sdk? ( || ( >=www-client/mozilla-1.6

                            www-client/mozilla-firefox

                            www-client/seamonkey ) )
```

En clair, si tu veux pas de mozilla, tu met le use gecko-sdk qui installera net-libs/gecko-sdk (à partir du paquet de mozilla, donc ça doit pas régler grand chose), soit tu avoir mozilla, firefox ou seamonkey d'installé. C'est obligatoire, mplayerplug-in a besoin du toolkit gecko pour se compiler et fonctionner.

----------

## E11

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait... Jusqu'à ce que ce P***** () de package mozilla qui foire :S
> 
> Le pire la dedans, c'est que je ne veux même pas l'avoir ! Il est juste une dépendance de mplayerplug-in... Mais qui est l'andouille qui va mettre ça dans les dépendances de mplayer ?!!!! Fin bref, après 300/600 packages d'emerge fait, retour a la case départ  
> 
> j'ai donc lancer cette fois-ci un emerge -e des paquets que je crois important en espérant que ça passe mieu... 
> ...

 

Arg, je ne connaissais pas cette technique... J'ai pourtant regarder les options d'emerge mais j'ai du passer a coté... 

J'ai lancé une autre emerge depuis... Y a-t-il quand même moyen de récupérer cette emerge -e world ?

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour la dépendance, t'as la réponse dans l'ebuild :
> 
> ```
> gecko-sdk? ( net-libs/gecko-sdk )
> 
> ...

 

Oui je l'ai vu... Mais trop tard... et je dois quand meme admettre que je ne comprends pas ce que fait mozilla la-dedans... Ce serait quand même mieu que portage aille voir si firefox ou autres est installer avant de commencer à compiler un programme qui n'est pas tout léger...

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*    *E11 wrote:*   Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait... Jusqu'à ce que ce P***** () de package mozilla qui foire :S
> 
> Le pire la dedans, c'est que je ne veux même pas l'avoir ! Il est juste une dépendance de mplayerplug-in... Mais qui est l'andouille qui va mettre ça dans les dépendances de mplayer ?!!!! Fin bref, après 300/600 packages d'emerge fait, retour a la case départ  
> 
> j'ai donc lancer cette fois-ci un emerge -e des paquets que je crois important en espérant que ça passe mieu... 
> ...

 

Je suis pas sur, du fait que t'as relancé un emerge. Teste toujours , tu verras bien...

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Pour la dépendance, t'as la réponse dans l'ebuild :
> 
> ```
> gecko-sdk? ( net-libs/gecko-sdk )
> 
> ...

 

Ben justement c'est ce qu'il fait : il vérifie si l'un des paquets dans entre Mozilla, Firefox et Seamonkey est installé, sinon il emerge le premier. Pense à mettre le use firefox si tu veux que portage privilégie firefox à mozilla dans certains paquets, mais je suis pas sûr que ça ai une action ici.

----------

## E11

Ben, c'est là qu'est le bug alors... j'ai firefox dans les USE et j'ai firefox d'installé... Donc pourquoi a-t-il pris mozilla ? (sans  doute parce que j'ai installer un -bin qui est en overlay ? )

Sinon j'ai essayé emerge et ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir reprendre ou j'en etais...

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait, il faut faire "emerge --resume" pour reprendre un emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Ah oui juste   :Laughing:  je faisais toujours un emerge -e --resume   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Mais bon, malheureusement ça n'a rien changé... Appart que maintenant j'ai faim   :Laughing:  lol

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ben, c'est là qu'est le bug alors... j'ai firefox dans les USE et j'ai firefox d'installé... Donc pourquoi a-t-il pris mozilla ? (sans  doute parce que j'ai installer un -bin qui est en overlay ? )

 

Oui effectivement, ça ne marche pas avec les -bin, le toolkit gecko ne doit pas s'y trouver ptêt ...  :Confused: 

----------

## E11

Zut, j'aurais du laisser firefox d'installer en non -bin alors... j l'ai désinstaller y'a a peine quelques jours...   :Laughing: 

Fin bon c'est pas très grave...

Merci pour votre aide !!

----------

